# What are the thing on top of the Kindle



## JesseH (Dec 25, 2011)

What are the things on top of the kindle case.  They look like senors or speakers. Can anybody tell me?  If sensors are they used for?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Speakers (not very good IMO, sound is much better with earbuds).


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

At least it has speakers. I would love to have at least a tiny speaker on my ipod video for when I am testing new stuff.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> Speakers (not very good IMO, sound is much better with earbuds).


I wish they had bluetooth for my wireless phones that I use with the iphone. Probably come in next generation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get a bluetooth adapter that plugs into the headphone jack...but yes, it would be nice to have it built in to the device.

Here's one adapter:


Betsy


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

n4uau said:


> I wish they had bluetooth for my wireless phones that I use with the iphone. Probably come in next generation.


I've been reading about the various chips in the tear down write ups. The Wi-Fi chip (JORJIN WG7310-30) is also Bluetooth and both Wi-Fi & BT use a common antenna. It also have an FM receiver but it requires a separate antenna. Below the Jorjin chip is a TI WL1270 which is the interface for Wi-Fi/BT to the ARM processor (TI OMAP4430).

All the hardware is there so I wonder if they have plans to enable BT. It would be very cool to use BT headphones. I'm not and electronics guy but I wouldn't think it's possible to install the hardware and only connect Wi-Fi and BT. From the diagrams I've seen they share the same pathways...of course I've been wrong before. 

Mike


----------

